# best canned foods for the money



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm looking at increasing the wet food I feed, and reducing the kibble. Right now we use wellness, and it's close to $3 a can. I have looked into natural balance, which is less expensive here but I wanted some input from you all on your thoughts about what are some of the best canned foods for the money. If you were going to feed primarily canned, what brands would you look to? Right now I have one little maltese, but in the future we plan to add more dogs. 

I am kind of liking the natural balance line because they have so much to choose from. Kibble, meat rolls and canned-but the whole 'all life stages' formula is kind of new to me. I'm use to vets that really push, puppy food for puppy, and Rocky is all of six months on the 12th. Any input you have would be appreciated


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

As far as canned foods we prefer the 95/96& meat ones. Natures Variety, but that's about $2.89/can here in our area, Evo, Merrick, and I've fed Evangers but always been a bit hesitant with their foods due to some issues. All of these are cheaper. When you have more dogs, and can buy cases which are usually all one flavor/variety, you can get better deals. There are others, these are what I find available locally for us.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Canned food can be really expensive, but in my opinion is a great way to add variety and meat content to a commercial diet. 

There are a couple canned formulas that are not OMG awesome, but are a good bang for the buck food. 

Kirkland signature is one that comes to mind, but of course that requires having access to a CostCo.

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken broth, poultry liver, brewers rice, chicken meal, dried beet pulp, fish meal, dried egg product, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, sodium chloride, dl-methionine, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine, mononitrate, manganous oxide, biotin, calcium pantotenate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, riboflavin supplement, inositol, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), potassium iodide, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt carbonate

Also, Chicken Soup

Chicken, turkey, chicken broth, duck, salmon, chicken liver, whole grain brown rice, white rice, oatmeal, carrots, peas, potatoes, barley, egg product, guar gum, flaxseed meal, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, carrageenan gum, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, ascorbic acid, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B12 supplement, biotin, folic acid, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate and sodium selenite.

Also, Canidae ALS canned. They have a few different formulas... as well as grain free, that all seem to be good for the price. here's the regular ALS formula. 
Chicken, Chicken Broth, Lamb, Chicken Liver, Ocean Whitefish, Brown Rice, Eggs, Guar Gum, Sunflower Oil (source of Omega-6 Fatty Acids), Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Flaxseed Oil (source of Omega-3 Fatty Acids), Choline Chloride, Carrageenan, Salt, Kelp, Rosemary Extract, Cranberries, Lecithin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Cassia Gum, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of Vitamin D3), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.


These all run about $2/can. Sometimes more, sometimes less depending on location.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Merrick isn't too expensive compared to a lot of the other brands of canned food, and it comes in a huge variety of formulas. When I feed canned, it's often Merrick.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I pay $2.09/can for Castor & Pollux Organix. 

Most canned foods contain carageenan. DEMEANING CARRAGEENAN


ORGANIX Grain-Free Adult Dog Food Turkey & Vegetable Formula | www.castorpolluxpet.com

ORGANIC TURKEY, WATER SUFFICIENT FOR PROCESSING, ORGANIC PEA FLOUR, ORGANIC CHICKEN, ORGANIC CHICKEN LIVER, ORGANIC RICE PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, ORGANIC GUAR GUM, CALCIUM SULFATE, SALT, ORGANIC FLAXSEED MEAL, MINERALS (IRON AMINO ACID CHELATE, ZINC AMINO ACID CHELATE, COBALT AMINO ACID CHELATE, COPPER AMINO ACID CHELATE, MANGANESE AMINO ACID CHELATE, SODIUM SELENITE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, VITAMINS (VITAMIN E, A, B12, D3 SUPPLEMENTS, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, BIOTIN, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT), CHOLINE CHLORIDE


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have a Tractor Supply nearby 4Health canned food is a little over a $1 a can. Dog Food Adviser rated it 4 1/2 stars too. It doesn't get much cheaper than that!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are some examples of what I buy. I NEVER pay more then $1.00 - $1.50 a can except I did pay $2 a can for the buffalo just to give it a try. (the dogs went crazy for it). I get it by the case and wait for a coupon code. 

*Evo 95% *:

Venison, Venison Broth, Natural Flavors, Carrageenan, Potassium Chloride, Minerals, Guar Gum, Vitamins, Choline Chloride, Herring Oil, Salt, Sodium Ascorbate, Taurine, Sunflower Oil, Sodium Phosphate, Beta Carotene*

Evangers 100% Chicken:*

whole dressed chicken, chicken broth, chicken liver
*
Before Grain 95% Buffalo:*

Buffalo, Water for Processing, Dried Egg, Yeast Extract, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Guar, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Carageenan, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Niacin, Lecithin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Glucoheptanate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


*By Nature 95% Beef and Liver:*

Beef, Beef Liver, Meat Broth, Tricalcium Phosphate, Guar Gum, Cassia Gum, Carrageenan, Calcium Carbonate, Minerals (Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Potassium Iodide), Inulin, Vitamins (Vitamin E, A, D3, B12 Supplements, Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), Choline Chloride, Flaxseed Oil, Salt, Taurine.

There are more but these are the brands I use most often.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I've seen TOTW cans for $1... don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure they make a canned food. 

My issue with canned foods is that you never know where the hell they are coming from... I believe many canned foods are made by companies other than whats on the label. Doesn't MENU foods make a bunch of the canned foods?.... or Evangers? 

My guess is that is probably why we don't have an Orijen or Acana canned food. They might not have the capability to produce canned foods and they sure as heck won't farm it out. 

Note-I'm speculating on some of the above, admittedly.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> My issue with canned foods is that you never know where the hell they are coming from... I believe many canned foods are made by companies other than whats on the label. Doesn't MENU foods make a bunch of the canned foods?.... or Evangers?
> 
> My guess is that is probably why we don't have an Orijen or Acana canned food. They might not have the capability to produce canned foods and they sure as heck won't farm it out.
> 
> Note-I'm speculating on some of the above, admittedly.


Each of the ones I listed are suppose to manufacture their own foods in their own plants with no ingredients sourced from outside the US except NZ for some meats.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I right now have Evangers which some I paid $1.50 and there were the ones with the actual chicken and the beef that's in the juice those were 2 something whew cant remember I know they were higher though but the dogs go crazy for those two. Sooth those last two are looking so good hmmm dinner (ok JK)! I also got a couple cans of the tripe shoot yah know what the heck brand are they Ugh well they were from the mom and pop place and I know they were 3 bucks plus, a can that's why I only got two! Have to check out some others! They are pricey but the dogs do love them in the evening mixed with the dry! well you can also just add cooked meat or whatever your comfortable doing! If I have leftover chicken or beef whatever I mix it in and they love that also! Oh and the Evangers doesn't sacre me off yet! My one mom and pop store fetch has discontinued all Merrick products because of their recent and ongoing amonut of recalls on treats and such so I dont do this anymore. You can buy the merrick at petco now.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

chowder said:


> Each of the ones I listed are suppose to manufacture their own foods in their own plants with no ingredients sourced from outside the US except NZ for some meats.


Chowder,

Thats good. Because I just looked up the following...

Menu makes Wysong wet food
Menu makes Nature's Variety
Fromm Wet food is made in some Chinese factories--wow.
American Foods makes some of the Diamond wet foods
Menu makes the Dr Foster and Smith wet foods
Menu makes the Natura wet foods

I'd check your Evo claim. As I understand it, Natura doesn't make any of their own Wet foods. 

This is just a sampling. Not saying its entirely bad... I don't know much about Menu foods to be honest. It just makes me nervous.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Fromm Wet food is made in some Chinese factories--wow.


Regarding Fromm:

"Where is your product made? 

All of our dry pet food and treats are made in the USA at our own USDA-inspected plant in Wisconsin. Our current can foods are made in the USA at a USDA-inspected plant in South Dakota."

See: Fromm Family Foods - General Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah Fromm stopped manufacturing their canned food in China several years ago. All of their food is made in the U.S. My dog absolutely loves their canned food, but it is pricey so I don't buy it often.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sure you guys are right. I probably should have confirmed. I found a site which lists detailed info but didn't check the dates....

I will say I'd be slightly nervous about any company who would ever farm their food out to China. But in fairness, I'm not sure what companies wouldn't do what any more.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't used any canned foods for a couple of years; but when I did, I used the EVO brand. It was fine. I mainly was serving my dogs half canned and half kibble for their dinner meal so that all their food wasn't dry-processed. After a while, it just seemed expensive for what it was; plus Menu makes the vast majority of them. That didn't give me a great comfort level with their track history.

I finally found it just as easy to add a scrambled egg, some ground meat, freshly grated zucchini, etc.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PDXdogmom said:


> I haven't used any canned foods for a couple of years; but when I did, I used the EVO brand. It was fine. I mainly was serving my dogs half canned and half kibble for their dinner meal so that all their food wasn't dry-processed. After a while, it just seemed expensive for what it was; plus Menu makes the vast majority of them. That didn't give me a great comfort level with their track history.
> 
> I finally found it just as easy to add a scrambled egg, some ground meat, freshly grated zucchini, etc.


I keep it on hand for tornado's, hurricanes, ice storms, and when Chelsy goes into one of her 'sick' spells and refuses all other foods. We seem to get a lot of 'weather events' here where we lose power for days at a time and I've found that keeping cases of food in the garage eases my concern about having the freezers go on me or not being able to get out for a week (which happened with hurricane Fran). 

We don't use a lot of it but it is nice knowing it's stacked up there in the garage for an emergency (like when Irene just came through here).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

4Health is probably the cheapest I've seen for $1 a can, theres also harmony farms (about $1.50), and natural life as walmart. You might also want to check big lots or similar discount stores in the area since they sometimes will have premium foods that are no longer manufactured, I got a ton of dogswell for like $.50 a can last year. They dont have it anymore though.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I always call the company and ask where they source their ingredients from and who makes their canned & kibble food. If they don't want to give me that info, I don't buy their food. Also keep in mind Natura (EVO, Innova, etc.) was bought out by P&G. You might want to see if the ingredients has changed & where they source their ingredients from. I think the Fromm product line is good. They have their own facilities. I think it's a good idea to keep a list of the ingredients and when purchasing new food, make sure the formula hasn't changed. You can also call the company.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I like the 95% meat canned foods...I rotate Wellness 95% and EVO 95% meats, as well as Fromm shredded meats. The Fromm is the most expensive at $3.70/can. The EVO I get for $1.80/can and the Wellness is usually about the same.
I buy it by the case at Agway, so I get a 10% discount and I always use $5 off coupons that Agway posts on their websites, so it works out very well and usually is cheaper than what people pay for that Alpo crap at the grocery store. Plus, Agway will let you combine the 10% discount per case with a manufacturer's coupon and one of their coupons. So generally I get somewhere around $13 off a case of EVO or Wellness and I only end up paying about $14 for a case. 
I am a coupon fiend. If you email the dog food manufacturers through their website they happily send you coupons for $2, $3 and $5 off their food, then sign up for their e-mail service and they send you coupons pretty much every month. It's well worth it.


----------

